# Merry Christmas to ALL



## Mark Donathan (Jul 27, 2011)

I would like to wish all my fellow beekeepers and OUR new beekeepers a very joyous holiday season and a prosperous up coming year. 
May all our hearts be filled with peace and happiness and share the Holiday Spirit to everyone around us all year long. 

Peace to ALL!

Mark Donathan
Mt. Sterling, Ky.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas from New Zealand.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Ed


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Well said Mark, I echo your remarks...........

Larry


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all as well from sunny CA!!


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Peace, Love And Joy On Christmas...

Johann


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all from the plains of South Dakota as well.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya merry Christmas to all on this Christmas eve eve (my Bday)...what a good day hope the rest of the week is this good.
mike


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas from the hills of Northern Mississippi.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas from San Francisco!


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all.........


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas , i just googled peace on earth good will toward men . This is from 1939 ,,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8stkqssLYc


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

Marry Xmass from New York.not the city lol


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a wonderful "Merry Christmas" everyone and peace on earth, with love from Tejas.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all from the snowy mountains of Northern Idaho and wishing everyone a Great New Year with large crops of honey and healthy bees for 2012! 
Also want to say a Big Thank You to everyone on this Forum as each and everyone of you make this
the most awesome Forum! :applause:
God Bless! Mtn. Bee


----------



## TxFirefighter (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry CHRISTMAS all! Hope everyone is safe and has a blessed day! Thank you to all our Military Service Men and Women and especially to those away from family or in harms way. May god bless each and every one of you.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

TxFirefighter said:


> Thank you to all our Military Service Men and Women and especially to those away from family or in harms way. May god bless each and every one of you.


Yes, Totally agree Thank You TxFirefighter for the reminder!
Mtn Bee


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas Firefighter , When i was in i loved to read the letters sent from middle schools across our country . They thanked someone they didnt even know .I found it humbling . From the mouth of babes come words of wisdom . May your heart be warm and your blessings endless . Merry Christmas everybody .


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

A Blessed and Merry Christmas to all!

Tis the season to also forgive and reconcile. WWJD


----------

